# Alloy wheel touch up



## gljahn (Apr 30, 2007)

ANYBODY KNOW IF ITS POSSIBLE TO TOUCH UP A SCRATCHED ALLOY WHEEL? i RUBBED A CURB W/MY z THE OTHER DAY............


----------



## 94Splatter (Dec 13, 2006)

I have the same question.

I need to touch up my alloys. Anybody have a suggestion?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

94Splatter said:


> I have the same question.
> 
> I need to touch up my alloys. Anybody have a suggestion?


If it's minor then use Meguiar's rim polish but it's it bad use a good rim repair shop ($50- 100) they do amazing things.


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

I happened to come across this the other day:

Wheel Scuff Repair - The Nissan 350Z Wiki

If you are confident with your bodywork skills, this should help. Otherwise, spend the money and have a pro fix it. It's not worth ruining a wheel to find out...


----------

